# هل لديكم معلومات عن اجهزه فحص الآمان الطبي



## مهندس محمد يامن (2 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم،،،

بعد ما تخرجت وانا في احدى المقابلات سالني واحد عن اجهزة فحص الامان الطبي
Biomedical Saftey device

الرجاء من عنده اي معلومات عن هذا الموضوع ان يرد علي ،،،،

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ مهندس محمد يامن .

ماذا تقصد في سؤالك ؟
1- هل تقصد عملية دعم وتطوير كادر للأنتاج الطبي في مجال الأختبار العلمي بالتعاون مع فريق من
المهندسين المختصين لأنجاز اهداف محددة .
2- او تقصد السلأمة المهنية من ناحية ألأشعاع وانتقال العدوى وما شابه ذلك .
3- او التدريب على وسائل الأمان على تجاوز الأخطار الناجمة في العمل .

وضح قصدك جيدأ ليتسنى لأخوة الأعضاء الرد عليه .

البغدادي


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (3 أغسطس 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،

شكرا لك يا اخي العزيز على محاولتك البناءة لافادتنا جميعا....

سؤالي هو انه بعد ما تخرجت وانا في احدى المقابلات سالني مدير شركة طبية عن أدوات لفحص الامان للأجهزة الطبية فمثل ان يقيس التيار والجهد والارضي لمعرفة اذا هناك تسرب(Leakage) او لا


----------



## فداء (7 أغسطس 2006)

بالنسبة لاجهزة الامان الكهربائي في الاجهزة الطبية هناك جهاز يسمى Safety analyzer ابحث عنه في اي موقع انترنت وسوف تحصل بأذن الله على نتيجة مرضية . كذلك من خلال البحث عن نظام electrical safety in hospital


----------



## فداء (7 أغسطس 2006)

بالنسبة لاجهزة الامان الكهربائي في الاجهزة الطبية هناك جهاز يسمى Safety analyzer ابحث عنه في اي موقع انترنت وسوف تحصل بأذن الله على نتيجة مرضية . كذلك من خلال البحث عن نظام electrical safety in hospital


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (7 أغسطس 2006)

*دعاء*

جزاكم الله خيرا عني وعن الامة أجمعين


----------



## almoqasube (7 أغسطس 2006)

ااااااااااااااااااااامييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## ليدي لين (13 أبريل 2008)

لجهاز المذكور saftly analyzer و الجهاز الذي يعمل بواسطته فحص للجهاز وبناء على نتائجه يعرف الخلل


----------



## المسلم84 (16 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز :
بالنسبة لجهاز فحص السلامة الكهربائية فاسمه Saftey Analyzer
وهو جهاز كهربائي يستخدم لفحص اداء الاجهزة من الناحية الكهربائية فقط.
ويستخدم للتاكد من انه لا يشكل خطر على المستخدم End-user
او المريض.

طريقة عمل الجهاز:

يحتوي الجهاز على ماخذ كهربائي, ويتم توصيل الجهاز المراد فحصه بالجهاز الفاحص.
ثم يتم ادخال بعض البيانات الخاصة بالجهاز المفحوص(باستخدام لوحة مفاتيح) مثل الرقم التسلسلي وغيرهاا(لانه عند نهاية الفحص ونجاح العملية فان الفاحص يعطي تقريرا مطبوعا)وبيانات خاصة مثلا هل يحتوي الجهاز المفحوص على اقطاب للقياس مثل اجهزة الECG وعددها .ولاي classو type يتبع الجهااز(تصنيف الاجهزة الطبية). 
ثم بعد ذلك يقوم الجهاز اوتوماتيكيا بالفحص حسب ال class&type للجهاز المفحوص.

مثلا اذا كان الجهاز من CLASS 1 و type b وبدون اقطاب
فان الفاحص يقوم بفحص الجهد ومقاومة الارضي وتيار التسريب
وقيمة التيار التي يستخدمها الجهاز في وضعية الاستعدادوغيرهاا

من الشركات الرائدة في تصنيع مثل هذه الاجهزة FLUKE
اتمنى ان تكون هذه المعلوماات هي التي تريدهاا
واذا كان لديك سوال اخر
فمرحبااا بك...
وشكرااا


----------



## المهندس بلكس (19 يوليو 2008)

مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس نورس اسكو (28 أكتوبر 2014)

جميلة المعلومات المطروحة


----------

